# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Milwaukee Bucks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns]** (47-22)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *J. Jones* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​






 * @*




















*[Milwaukee Bucks] * *(35-35) *​

*PG * *C. Bell * - *SG** M. Redd* -* SF* *B. Simmons* - *PF* *A. Bogut* - *C* *J. Magloire*


*
Bucks Individual Stats* 





*Tuesday, March 28th - 8:00PM ET/6:00PM PT- Bradley Center - Milwaukee, WI *​ 









* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *[107.9] [42.2] [26.4] * 
*Opponents*- *[101.8] [46.1] [18.6] 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]* *S. Marion [21.4]* 
* [Rebounds]* *S. Marion [12.2]* 
*[Assists] * *S. Nash [10.6] * 
*[FG%]* *B. Diaw [51.9] * 
*[FT%]* *S.Nash [92.4] * 
*[3PT%] * *L. Barbosa  [45.3]* 
*[Blocks]* *S. Marion [1.8] * 
*[Steals]* *S. Marion [1.9] * 







*BucksTeam Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Milwaukee* *[97.0] [41.7] [21.4] * 
* Opponents* *[98.1] [40.1] [22.4] *

*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]**  M. Redd [25.0] * 
*[Rebounds* *J. Magloire* *[9.8] * 
*[Assists] * *T. Ford 6.5 * 
*[FG%]* *J. Magloire [47.6] * 
*[FT%]* *M. Redd * *[87.9]*
*]3PT%]* *B. Simmons [40.9]* 
*[Blocks]* *J. Magloire [1.0] * 
*[Steals]* *T. Ford [1.3]*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmmm.. maybe with our regular lineup we won't be shooting 26% this time around.... I think Suns'll come out blazing, since they'll probably want revenge for last night's beatdown...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bah, it was just a REALLY bad shooting night. I doubt the lineup had anything to do with it. We were 2-0 before with Amare back. You'd think this would happen more nights than it does cuz we rely on the shot more than other teams.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, after last nights loss, I really hope Suns bounce back. That was horrible... it hurt... man I turned it off...

Hopefully Suns break out of the funk.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

well, we shooting 54%. But just so are they. We're up 62-58. Both teams scored 19 pts by the 7 mins still to go in the 2nd qrter. We scored 39 that qrter. They scored 33.

Nash 7-8 17 pts, just 2 assists

House has 13 off the bench.

Marion 8 pts (3-6), 6 rebs, 4 assists 2 stls, 2 blks


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

holy christ look at this sequence. now we're down 95-83

3:08 PHO - Full timeout (Timeout #3) 
*3:10 MIL - M. Redd makes a 24-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: C. Bell * 
3:16 MIL - C. Bell steals the ball from L. Barbosa 
*3:31 MIL - C. Bell makes a 28-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: B. Simmons* 
3:45 PHO - Personal foul on L. Barbosa 
4:07 PHO - R. Bell makes a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: S. Nash 
*4:18 MIL - M. Redd makes a 27-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: A. Bogut * 
4:35 MIL - J. Magloire defensive rebound 
4:35 PHO - S. Marion misses a layup 
*4:58 MIL - C. Bell makes a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing *


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Now you guys know what it feels like when most teams play you.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Now you guys know what it feels like when most teams play you.


Yeah, I don't like it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> holy christ look at this sequence. now we're down 95-83
> 
> 3:08 PHO - Full timeout (Timeout #3)
> *3:10 MIL - M. Redd makes a 24-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: C. Bell *
> ...


4 in a row...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

132-110??? did i read this right?


what the ****!

not a good time to ****ing play like this ****.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope the Suns can snap out of this slump.

Stop with the high-post crap. Just let Nash make the plays for the team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully you guys can snap out of the funk. Its weird seeing other teams dominate the suns


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

Ouch. Outscored by the Bucks. So the Sun's weakness is the outside defense?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns weakness is the interior not the perimeter defense... When we double up the bigs on the inside they pass it back to the open man. We're missing Kurt badly -.- Suns are choosing a very bad time to go into a slump...


----------

